# The Arnholt & Schaefer Brewing Co



## slakoper (Apr 9, 2011)

Antique and advertising collectors can go there whole career without ever finding a self-framed tin Beer Advertising Sign.This one was recently brought to light.The Arnholt & Schaefer Brewing Company Philadelphia Pa.

 http://home.ptd.net/~slakoper/beer1.jpg
 http://home.ptd.net/~slakoper/beer2.jpg
 http://home.ptd.net/~slakoper/beer1.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Joe,

 That's a beauty. Did it come to light at your house?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Thanks Tod.

 When you say "self-framed," do'ya mean in the original frame?




From.


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a super nice piece of advertising .


----------



## slakoper (Apr 10, 2011)

The advertising piece is self framed. Meaning the hole sign is tin and the frame is incorporated into it. Felf framed.. This was found in an attic where it sat for 70 years.. Thanks for looking...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

> Meaning the hole sign is tin and the frame is incorporated into it. Felf framed.. This was found in an attic where it sat for 70 years.. Thanks for looking...


 
 Hey Joe,

 I appreciate the reply. Could I ask a favor? Could'ya photo detail some of the "Frame area" Is it moulded to replicate a wood frame?

 I gotta hunch it may have been in that attic a tad longer, as they tore down that part of Brewerytown in 1922.

 "...The largest alteration to the site occurred in 1922, when the Arnholt and Schaefer brewery and portions of the Rothaker brewery were demolished and replaced by a multi-story, reinforced concrete building occupying the entire north side of the block between 30th, 31st, Thompson, and Master. It incorporated a brick and concrete addition to the A&S brewery, constructed shortly before Prohibition. This massive industrial building with iron sash windows was erected for the American stores co., the parent company of Acme Markets..."

 So is it in your front room as I hunt & peck? *It's a killer piece!* Have you got some of their glass in your collection?




From.


----------



## slakoper (Apr 21, 2011)

Heres the frame..
 http://home.ptd.net/~slakoper/self.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe! 

 That is such a great piece. Makes me wanna see more details in the light of day. What is the wording on the plaque on the top center of the frame? "Ye Olde ____"?


----------

